
Ribosome – Generic Code Generation - Immortalin
http://ribosome.ch/index.html
======
rumcajz
One problem with code generation where the result is meant to be readable by
humans -- especially if there are multiple rounds of code generation -- are
identifiers. They tend to grow and in the end they are as complex as C++
template signatures.

